# B6000 Serial Number



## New Kubota Owner 11 (Dec 6, 2021)

I just purchased a B6000 and have not found the serial number yet. Where did they put the serial numbers on the old ones? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Here is a little info on your tractor if you haven't already found this tractordata site.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/6/1268-kubota-b6000.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

New Kubota Owner 11 said:


> I just purchased a B6000 and have not found the serial number yet. Where did they put the serial numbers on the old ones? Thanks.


Seems there may not have been a tractor serial number, but an engine serial number to help identify the unit.

This may help, it gives a number of different scenarios as to where the serial number could be.......




__





Kubota Engine Serial Number ID | Kubota Engine America


Find all of the information you need to correctly identify your Kubota engine.




www.kubotaengine.com





A call or email to one of our sponsors, Messicks, may help get the information and the parts that you may need in the future.


----------

